# Ammo containers



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

So I’ve found that these Truvia/Splenda etc. containers are absolutely great for keeping ammo in. They’re sturdy, hold more than you might think, have a pop up top for easy ammo grabbage, and most brands will stack on top of other brands. I had been using them for nuts and bolts prior. I’m diabetic so I go through a pretty good amount of these and it seemed a shame to toss them out. Check it out.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, my wife gave me one of those the other day


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Booyakasha!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i use Noosa yogurt containers,we go thru a bunch of them,lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good repurpose of the plastic type containers. 

All my ammo when unpackaged from the seller and put in containers for easy access is in repurposed plastic containers.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

repurpose and recycle is the way to go


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sometimes the ammo will come in their own cool tins, but not when you buy 2,000 of them. The company’s like, “Yeah he can find his own tin..” 🤣


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I use the larger Planters P-Nut containers either screw on lids for mine.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> “Yeah he can find his own tin..”


Sure can. A tin of boot polish will do nicely. One can always put boot polish in their hair (better than brylcreem), clean out the tin and use it for ammo.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I use the larger Planters P-Nut containers either screw on lids for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah, those are a favorite of mine too. Easy to empty the first time… sometimes a little too easy!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Sure can. A tin of boot polish will do nicely. One can always put boot polish in their hair (better than brylcreem), clean out the tin and use it for ammo.
> 
> View attachment 350957


That’s funny I just bought this tin with the same idea in mind lol. Nice one Sean.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Prescription bottles only work so long, then it hits you… Imma need a bigger tin!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is a small plastic box that gemstones come in, fits well in pocket, very minimal


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Whoops! I forgot the pic. Sorry


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Cass said:


> Whoops! I forgot the pic. Sorry


You’re right! Man, I’ll tell you what I need one of those for, all my Allan wrenches for my slingshots. I constantly misplace those things. Of course then I’d probably just misplace the case 😂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Heck yeah, those are a favorite of mine too. Easy to empty the first time… sometimes a little too easy!!


Yep, love me some P-nuts, especially boiled and Cajun flavored


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yep, love me some P-nuts, especially boiled and Cajun flavored
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooo boy I haven’t had some boiled peanuts since family came in from the south for a visit a decade ago. Everyone here hated them but boy I thought they were good.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Found a temporary solution to my Alan key issue 🤣. It’s that plasti-tack stuff used to hold posters to walls. That stuff is great for everything!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

*Attention: DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT GHETTO RIG YOUR ALAN KEY TO YOUR FRAME USING PLASTIC CLAY. IF IT TOUCHES THE BANDS IT’S MORE DIFFICULT TO REMOVE THAN REMOVING PEANUT BUTTER FROM BREAD!!! 😂 😂 😂 *


----------

